# Hello! and ideas needed Bordeaux to Porto



## BeckyWillandJules (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

Not sure if I am posting this to the right place so let me know if I'm not.

My husband, Will, and I (and our 1978 VW campervan Jules) have been pointed to wildcamping.co.uk by Bilbo and the Bear whom we met in a carpark in La Rochelle.

We are heading to Bordeaux later and then from there to spain and Portugal to be in Porto for boxing day to meet my parents.

The current plan is:

Bordeaux, Biarritz, St Sebastian, Burgos, Leon, Orviedo, A Coruna, Porto  and we are looking for suggestions of good aires and campsites en route (being in a van we need to stop places with or near public toilets and ever 2-3 days in a proper campsite with showers!)

Also, any recommendations of good places to see/go (not so fussed about really touristy things, just interesting places) and whether we will be really missing anything special by going this way.

Thanks in advance!

Becky, Will & Jules


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi,

Welcome to the site.

Afraid I can't really help with your travel arrangements but there are plenty of people on here who will.

Sounds like it should be a good trip though.

Wee-z


----------



## Belgian (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Becky Will and Jules,
Wellcome to this site.
A lot of info to be found here.
For wilding places in Spain you could have a look at 
Mapa de lugares furgoperfectos - Wild & not wild camping spots (Spain - Europe) - furgovw.org
If the weather is still good don't miss the 'Picos de Europa' in north Spain.
Have a good trip and don't hesitate to ask more,
Leo (Belgian)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Becky, Will & Jules - welcome to the site, afraid cant help with travel plans but I am sure somebody will be along very soon - Is she petrol or diesel and what cc engine. Hope all goes well on your travels for you and yours. 

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:    http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Baggins (Nov 28, 2009)

[FONT="Comic Sans MS[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]"][[/COLOR]SIZE="5"][/SIZE][/FONT]Just returned, slightly earlier than planned due to family commitments, from my 9 week ramble around France and must say what a pleasure it was to meet this young couple in La Rochelle.

Together with their 'ongoing project', the '78 VW called Jules, they are Living the Dream having taken a break in their careers to circumnavigate Western Europe.

Their resourcefulness is inspiring and their blog an interesting read - especially the reports on the multi-talanted Will who appears to be able to turn his hand to everything mechanical/electrical.

I wish them well on their odessey that I will be following while sitting here in front of a log fire watching the Devon drizzle.

BW

The Adventures of Jules


----------



## John H (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi

For Aires in France, Spain and Portugal, good websites are CAMPINGCAR-INFOS and Portal CampingCar Portugal - O Portal Português de Autocaravanismo . As for places of interest, there are so many and, of course, it depends on your tastes but I would recommend the beautiful medieval town of St Jean Pied de Port in the French Pyrenees, Pamplona (when the bulls are'nt running!), the wine-producing Rioja area of the Basque country, the mountains of the Picos de Europa, the northern Portuguese mountains (where life seemes to have stopped somewhere in the 16th century), the incredibly beautiful Duro Valley (where Port wine is produced - and not all of it is sickly sweet rubbish) the beautiful coastal scenery and golden beaches of the Atlantic coast of Portugal (NOT the Algarve), the wildlife of the Donana National Park in south-west Spain, the three Moorish cities of Seville, Cordoba and Granada, the golden eagles in the Cazorla National Park and the moon-like landscape of Almeria Province in south-east Spain. I could write a book - but you get the idea. There is something for everyone and you don't have to look too far (avoid the Costa del Horribles and you'll be fine). The opportunities for wildcamping are endless (try the barragems, or reservoirs, in Portugal). Enjoy your travels.

PS - just re-read your original message and realised I got carried away by going further afield than you asked - but there's always next year!


----------



## BeckyWillandJules (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks all!  we'll definitely have a look at the websites.

In answer to the question, Jules is a US federal spec, 2l, fuel injected, aircooled 1978 petrol bay window vw - why make life easy for ourselves by buying a normal 1600...   but it is at least LHD which is good for this trip! 

Just after buying it, we rebuilt the engine from crankshaft up due to serious oil leaks and now en route, Will is fettling things to make it more fuel efficient - you can take the boy out of the garage...

Still in La Rochelle at the moment but once we get back on the road, we shall no doubt be back anon with further questions!

Thanks again

Becky, Will & Jules

The Adventures of Jules


----------



## BeckyWillandJules (Nov 28, 2009)

John, just re-read your email and Porto is the goal for Christmas - then heading south for the real winter in portugal and spain before working our way round to south of France, Italy, greece and beyond - all ideas most definately welcome!


----------



## John H (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like a brilliant trip - and lots of wildcamping opportunities along that route. I don't know how far you are planning to travel down Italy but Sicily is wonderful if you have the time. If not, and if finances allow, try the ferry from Venice to Patras (you can camp onboard - ie use your van as a cabin on an open deck - at certain times of the year) - we wintered on the Peloponese one year - so many ancient sites to see and so many good places to stop. But virtually everywhere you go I am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## summer (Dec 10, 2009)

*la rochelle*



Baggins said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]"][[/COLOR]SIZE="5"][/SIZE][/FONT]Just returned, slightly earlier than planned due to family commitments, from my 9 week ramble around France and must say what a pleasure it was to meet this young couple in La Rochelle.
> 
> Together with their 'ongoing project', the '78 VW called Jules, they are Living the Dream having taken a break in their careers to circumnavigate Western Europe.
> 
> ...



hi just a thank you for the books and your help the old couple from la rochelle


----------

